# home made thunderhawk with laser cutter



## metalmonk (Feb 18, 2013)

started a project making a thunderhawk you can see all detail here

 thunderhawk


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Thats looking pretty sick, what CAD package do you use? I stick with 2D design. MDF I assume?


----------



## metalmonk (Feb 18, 2013)

Dakingofchaos said:


> Thats looking pretty sick, what CAD package do you use? I stick with 2D design. MDF I assume?


i use a pretty old program called coreldraw version 12. 
its actually mount board (sturdy 1.5mm card). the mdf is what i cut agaisnt as i dont want to fish all the little bits out the honeycomb bed


----------



## maelstrom48 (Sep 5, 2012)

metalmonk said:


> started a project making a thunderhawk you can see all detail here
> 
> thunderhawk


This is awesome! Please keep posting updates. It looks amazing so far and I have high expectations for the rest.


----------



## metalmonk (Feb 18, 2013)

maelstrom48 said:


> This is awesome! Please keep posting updates. It looks amazing so far and I have high expectations for the rest.


thank you and yes i intend to keep posting im starting on the body tmw


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

would your machine cut plasticard?


----------



## metalmonk (Feb 18, 2013)

bitsandkits said:


> would your machine cut plasticard?


yes it cuts platicard, see

http://limited-edition-warhammer.blogspot.co.uk/p/blog-page_1302.html

there are several plasticard things i have made


----------



## metalmonk (Feb 18, 2013)

started on the main body

 click here for more pictures


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Extremely sexy! Its looking mighty fine!


----------



## maelstrom48 (Sep 5, 2012)

Still looking great! Is this off a template by any chance?


----------



## metalmonk (Feb 18, 2013)

its from a set of computer drawings 500mx300m there are 5 pages of drawings to make what you see so far and another probably another 5 pages to fit the wings and engines on. still working on it though hopefull can cut down even more to save materials.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

so what laser cutter machine are you using? are they not a tad pricey?>


----------



## metalmonk (Feb 18, 2013)

yeh they are pretty expensive got it to setup a business and realised after i could also use it to save time and money doing my hobby, i used to hand cut models before i got it, i dont know make and model it doesnt say on the machine.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Looks good well done with that looks like a lot of fiddly bits to it though, thing forgeworld would get my money if I ever had need for a thunderhawk


----------



## metalmonk (Feb 18, 2013)

today i finshed the main body on the hawk and started on the wings not much left now just the other wing, engines and weapons.










 click here for more pictures


----------



## metalmonk (Feb 18, 2013)

wings are pretty much done now just need glueing on, and i shall start on the engine next.










 click here for more pictures


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Man, this looks pretty impressive. I bet that saved a ton of money too (other than buying the laser cutter of course...)


----------



## maelstrom48 (Sep 5, 2012)

That is looking _good_. Keep it up! I'm actually kind of curious to see how you pull off the cannon.


----------



## metalmonk (Feb 18, 2013)

not done much the last few days started a new project to have a break. i got the middles engine made today










 thunderhawk log

my new project was a imperial guard chimera










  chimera build log


----------



## Arkeanixii (Apr 8, 2009)

wow
how much is this costing you?
and when your done would you make me one?
the thunderhawk not the tank


----------



## metalmonk (Feb 18, 2013)

Arkeanixii said:


> wow
> how much is this costing you?
> and when your done would you make me one?
> the thunderhawk not the tank


cost about £5 materails and a week in time i may be selling it when its finished i have no place to keep it


----------



## metalmonk (Feb 18, 2013)

today i pretty much finshed the thunderhawk just a few litle bits to do










 thunderhawk log


----------



## metalmonk (Feb 18, 2013)

the hawk is now finished and i decided to sell it as i have no room for it and i want to move on to my next project
 click here for more pictures








 click here for ebay page

i am also selling two other projects i have no room for

a maurader bomber and fellblade









 click here for ebay page









click here for ebay page


----------



## maelstrom48 (Sep 5, 2012)

Thunderhawk looks great man. Better than anything I could ever pull off, laser cutter or not. Big props.


----------



## metalmonk (Feb 18, 2013)

maelstrom48 said:


> Thunderhawk looks great man. Better than anything I could ever pull off, laser cutter or not. Big props.


 thank you, the cutter does help a lot with time and accuracy


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

That is Frikin Sweet!!


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

This is friggin sweet. Can the material used on the thunderhawk be airbrushed? I am now watching it on ebay lol.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi metalmonk, 

The hawk looks fantastic! Really great job. 

The laser set up you have at the moment, I assume if could cut HDF (fiberboard/hardboard) without a problem. 

Are you ink the UK? If so I've just started playing with CorelDraw to design some wood terrain. I'm looking for somewhere to get the prototypes cut so if you're interested pop me a PM.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I doubt you'll be able to sell without some legal issues popping up. It's absolutely stunning work though.


----------



## metalmonk (Feb 18, 2013)

LTP said:


> This is friggin sweet. Can the material used on the thunderhawk be airbrushed? I am now watching it on ebay lol.


yes it air brushes really well see

http://limited-edition-warhammer.blogspot.co.uk/2013/05/necron-lord.html

the base is made from the same stuff


----------



## metalmonk (Feb 18, 2013)

hi all just to remind you the hawk finishs tomorrow night just under 24hrs









click here for ebay page











click here for ebay page









 click here for ebay page


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I've always wanted a marauder destroyer, but I can't justify the cost at the moment. Oh well, real life gets in the way again.


----------



## metalmonk (Feb 18, 2013)

last couple of weeks since i make hte thunderhawk i have been working on buildings heres a look, they are all for sale on ebay here 

Buildings, Dioramas items in wargame-model-mods store on eBay!










and you can see them all here on my blog

Limited Edition Warhammer models: laser cut buildings


----------

